# Tahitian Moon Sand



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

You are going to be VERY disappointed when your expensive black sand ends up under your Eco-Complete. The larger particles will always end up on top.


----------



## all4funwfish (Jan 18, 2004)

I dont know about this instance..but my LFS sells tahitian moon sand for less money than eco complete...


----------



## bigcheze (Jan 13, 2005)

Rex Grigg said:


> You are going to be VERY disappointed when your expensive black sand ends up under your Eco-Complete. The larger particles will always end up on top.


Actually I did some reading on this before I made the purchases and I already knew what would happen. The colors match nicely and I have read reports of problems with loaches barbells being irritated in 100% Eco-complete so I wanted to cut it with something soft that matched. I figure I can rotate the substrate by hand to keep some of the sand on top and be a little easier on their noses. Hopefully between that and the MTS I can prevent the sand from compacting too much and any gas pockets from forming. I am also hopeing that once the carpeting plants fill in what is on top will be a moot point anyway.
If that dosent work then I will figure something else out. Maybe spend an afternoon sifting the eco-complete out of the sand and add in some Onyx sand instead.

So that aside, does anyone have any idea why I have a bunch of white garbage mixed in with my black sand?

On a side note so far the main thing that I dont like about the sand is how it clumps up in the slime trails after the snails pass. I had read that this happened, but I didnt realize how apparent it would be against the rest of the sand. At least the clumps breakup fairly easily.


----------



## malkore (Nov 3, 2003)

tahitian moon sand isn't 100% black sand...there are bits of stuff in it. You can see it clearly before you ever open the bag. You'd need to sift it through a screen to get pure black sand.

I also wanna say that eco complete is plenty soft for loaches and corydoras...no need to mix TMS in with it. and like Rex says, it will absolutly mix and you'll have TMS as a bottom later with eco on top


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

TMS will also irritate the loaches.


----------



## fishyboy (Nov 16, 2003)

As for barbels.. I have hard water.. not ideal for panda cory breeding, yet mine spawn every week. So they're already in less than breeding considions.. I have eco completle and have never seen a missing barbell in abotu 3-4 months of having them. So if they're breeding this regurally without any special diet other than a few bloodworms now and them and regural food, they must not being hurt by eco.


----------

